# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  El Supremo confirma el decreto que aprobó el Plan Hidrológico del Guadalquivir

## Jonasino

> La Sala de lo Contencioso del Tribunal Supremo (TS) ha rechazado en una sentencia el recurso por el que la Junta de Andalucía reclamó la nulidad del Real Decreto 907/2007 de 6 de julio que aprobó el Plan Hidrológico de la Demarcación Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir.
> 
> En la sentencia, a la que ha tenido acceso Europa Press, el Supremo impone además las costas a la Junta y recuerda que, en julio de 2014, ya rechazó también el recurso interpuesto por la organización agraria UPA-A, señalando que ahora "no concurren razones que, motivadamente y de acuerdo con la doctrina constitucional, permitan un cambio de criterio".
> 
> La Junta alegó que no se ha emitido el informe preceptivo por parte del Patronato del Parque Natural de Doñana ni del Consejo de Participación del Espacio Natural de Doñana conforme al artículo 3 de la Ley 91/1978 de 28 de diciembre del Parque Nacional de Doñana, mientras que tampoco se ha emitido informe por el Consejo de Participación de Sierra Nevada.
> 
>     La Junta también recurrió al entender que el proceso de elaboración no siguió los trámites previstos en la ley que regula los derechos de acceso a la información
> 
> El Supremo asevera que el informe preceptivo del Patronato del Parque Natural de Doñana que prevé el artículo 3 de la Ley 91/1978, previsto para las "zonas de protección o preparque", no se refiere "a la elaboración de planes hidrológicos, sino a las 'actuaciones que puedan modificar la cantidad o calidad de las aguas subterráneas o superficiales aportadas al Parque Natural'", de modo que "será con motivo de la aprobación de tales actuaciones cuando se deberá recabar el correspondiente informe de dicho patronato".
> ...


Fuente;http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...o-guadalquivir

----------

